# Tyson Chandler spent summer working on his jump shot



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Last season, Tyson Chandler took 362 shots inside 5 feet of the rim (hitting 66.3 percent) and 38 shots from outside 5 feet (hitting 39.5 percent). The man is not a jump shooter.
> 
> Chandler is a smart veteran now however and he sees which way the game is evolving — big men who can step out and knock down a midrange jumper to help space the floor have great value.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....andler-spent-summer-working-on-his-jump-shot/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Why would he need to shoot jumper on this team of all teams? He will be surrounded by jump shooters almost the entire time he's on the floor.


----------

